# Avocado Oil!



## armada (Jun 22, 2018)

I have tried a lot of cooking oils, and over the past year or so have really enjoyed used avocado oil.

It has a relatively high smoke point.

It doesn't have a very strong flavor like EVOO or coconut oil, so it goes well with pretty much anything.

It is also fairly cheap.

It's mostly monounsatured, ~14% saturated fat, ~14% polyunsaturated fat.

I only use 1/2 a serving in 1 of my meals each day.


----------



## Victory (Jun 24, 2018)

Nice. Whenever I see it I buy it. I may have to start ordering it online as nowhere sells it close to me. Macadamia nut oil is my fav with avocado probably 2nd. I don't cook with avocado as I don't want to ruin any so mainly add it to foods. Trying to have more greens and usually add it to those.


----------



## armada (Jun 27, 2018)

I love it. Like any oil, there are big differences in quality. The first one I bought was a very pale yellowish color. It was probably overly heated and refined.

The one I now use is a deep green color and tastes amazing.


----------



## SURGE (Jun 28, 2018)

I am going to add this in. Avocados are so good for you and I bet this tastes nice on salads.


----------



## armada (Jun 30, 2018)

SURGE said:


> I am going to add this in. Avocados are so good for you and I bet this tastes nice on salads.



Its good on salads, but I also even add it into pasta dishes, as it's not a super powerful flavor.


----------



## ketsugo (Jul 1, 2018)

Love avscado period yum lol
I take tomatoes, cucumbers avocados chop tiny mix with little feta Italian seasoning and olive oil but maybe try avacado next


----------



## jixxxer (Jul 27, 2018)

Started using avocado oil a few weeks ago; love it.


----------



## striffe (Jul 28, 2018)

I love this stuff.


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 15, 2018)

I love avocados so should be a fan of this.


----------



## Viking (Sep 6, 2018)

Avocado oil is in Stan Efferding's list of good fats for his vertical diet.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 7, 2018)

Something I just added to my grocery list! I love trying new ingredients and recipes.


----------



## odin (Nov 19, 2018)

What brand do you guys use?


----------



## Tank211 (Nov 19, 2018)

odin said:


> What brand do you guys use?



I'm a big fan of avocado oil! I ordered mine from Amazon.....the brand is Chosen Foods! I'm also really like macadamia nut oil!


----------

